# Garden City Pier bound



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

Skink & any other fishermen on this board. Will be down Tue. afternoon till Sat. morning. Will be wearing a grey Ranger boat cap among other clothing. Hope to meet some of you while I am there. Will be fishing early & late. Ron


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be lookin for ya. I'm the ugly guy in the Hawaiian shirt


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I was at garden city pier today myself...caught some whiting, blue and spot. I came back at midnight and they wouldnt let us bring my gf and sister on the pier unless they had poles in hand. Other than that slight little annoyance life was good.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*pier visitors*

What?
u cant come on pier unles fishing?
that will really suck./


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

probably passed a certain time, i would imagine. it is probably only open to fishermen after, say, midnight or so. i dont know this for sure, just a guess.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

...actually, just checked the website and confirmed...after 1am it is reserved to fishermen only. 

http://www.pieratgardencity.com/Information.htm


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

c0ch3s3 said:


> ...actually, just checked the website and confirmed...after 1am it is reserved to fishermen only.
> 
> http://www.pieratgardencity.com/Information.htm


Good rule IMO as well.


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*gcpier*

ok makes sense
dont want drunks wandering pier late at night.
my crew of drunks will prolly only be their till about ten.
say. are u allowed to trap conchs off the pier?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I think its a good rule too.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> ...actually, just checked the website and confirmed...after 1am it is reserved to fishermen only.
> 
> http://www.pieratgardencity.com/Information.htm


Fishermen and their families only. Keeps the riff-raff off the pier and gives a safe environment for the families. Security runs the tackle shop all nite. Security is also armed.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yup security helps keep out trouble, have not had one single problem any of my time down at GC pier.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

The Skink said:


> Fishermen and their families only. Keeps the riff-raff off the pier and gives a safe environment for the families. Security runs the tackle shop all nite. Security is also armed.


I'm not for sure, but I think their security also has arrest powers.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

I'm on the pier now. Anyone going to fish tonight? I have a red shirt on.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I can see closing the pier to random people but I had fishing pole in hand and was wearing my wrist band but they would not let her,sit with me and fish...thats a tad bit ridiculous.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Garden City Pier.*

I will be coming down this Sunday for the week. Will try G.C. pier and Apache. I may also try Spring Maid. Has anybody heard of any action at any of these piers. thanks, Shootera3. I will be wearing a G.I. Gulf desert hat. If you see me stop and say hello.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

jhammon30 said:


> I can see closing the pier to random people but I had fishing pole in hand and was wearing my wrist band but they would not let her,sit with me and fish...thats a tad bit ridiculous.


As an employee of GCP I find that hard to believe


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

runincode said:


> I'm not for sure, but I think their security also has arrest powers.


In South Carolina if a person is paid to provide security they can be either SLED certified or not. If they are SLED certified then they have all the powers of a Deputy Sherriff on the property they are paid to protect. If they are armed then they are certified, so you are correct that they do have arrest powers on the pier property.


----------

